
Show HN: Segfault, a podcast mapping the field of computer science - sohamsankaran
https://honestyisbest.com/segfault/2020/Jun/16/programming-languages/#series_header
======
sohamsankaran
Hey folks, I'm Soham, the host of Segfault, a podcast mapping the terrain of
Computer Science research. The first episode, available at
[https://honestyisbest.com/segfault/2020/Jun/16/programming-l...](https://honestyisbest.com/segfault/2020/Jun/16/programming-
languages/) & linked above, is about the research area of Programming
Languages (PL), and features Adrian Sampson, Rachit Nigam, and Alexa VanHattum
of Cornell's Capra group. There's a complete transcript for the episode at
that link as well, if you would rather read it than listen to the audio.

What's the point of this? Well, Computer Science is composed of many different
areas of research -- operating systems, algorithms, and cryptography, for
example -- each with their own problems of interest, publications of record,
idioms of communication, and styles of thought. What people doing research in
these areas actually do, and how that interacts with what people in other
areas do, is not usually apparent to folks who haven't spent a lot of time in
academia or are just starting out.

Segfault intends to serve as a map of the field, with each episode featuring
discussions about the core motivations, ideas, and methods of one particular
area, with a mix of academics ranging from first year graduate students to
long tenured professors as guests.

If you find the time to listen to it or read the transcript, I'd love to get
your feedback.

~~~
sebastialonso
Are you avaliable on Spotify? I found a Segfault podcast there, but it's
completely on a non-common language.

~~~
sohamsankaran
We're not on Spotify at the moment. We are on Apple Podcasts and most other
players, and you should be able to import the RSS feed directly into most
players as well. My personal recommendation is Podcast Addict
([https://podcastaddict.com/](https://podcastaddict.com/)). Feel free to email
me at soham [at] soh [dot] am if you're still having trouble subscribing.

